# picked up a b5 S4 with 200k miles, worried about engine integrity.



## skeletorr (Mar 27, 2013)

i switched from a WRX to a b5 S4. ive driven the car for 5k miles from 198k to 202k currently. the car has replaced turbos, valve covers, timing belt, and pretty much all the usual engine maintenance. the car drives fine and is running a stage 2 setup, unsure of the exact parts or tune it has but it runs 20 psi of boost supposedly. i have yet to fully boost the car at all in the two months ive owned it (except for slightly going out of vacuum maybe 5-8psi) because i am worried about boosting the car a lot with the milage it has. i have heard from a few local friends with b5's and my friend who is a audi tech at the dealership that the engines have forged internals and are known to run to very high milage with proper maintenance. im looking for some input on what you guys think about these engines, im not suggesting id like to beat the crap out of it or really boost it regularly, but i have never owned a car with over 110k miles on it and im not sure what to expect. any input is appreciated.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

If all the maintenance has been done and it checks out on compression tests... Have fun with it. :beer:


----------



## MarcoPSU (May 19, 2011)

*My B5 currently has 142k*

My B5 currently has 142k and I drive my car HARD (Autocross and general hard driving, however, there's a difference between HARD & STUPID)...... if the turbos have been replaced with a good set of replacements by a competent mechanic and all the maintenance has been done religiously (oil changes on time or early, TIMING BELT ASSEMBLY every 60-90k, etc) I'd say go out and have driving it like what it is...... a sports car....... I understand your concern, but driving a car like that like an old lady because something could break kinda defeats the purpose of buying that type of car in the first place. 

Be prepared though, **** can and will break, so I hope you know your way around a toolbox or be prepared to drop some change on repairs (Clutch - $3500 P/L OE Clutch Kit/FW, higher for performance, Timing Belt - P/L $1300,.....)


----------

